# EVod batteries only



## LandyMan (14/11/14)

Hi guys

Who's got stock of the eVod batteries, battery only?

Thanks


----------



## Riddle (14/11/14)

Hi @LandyMan you can check out www.heavenlyvapors.co.za or you welcome to pop me a PM


----------



## LandyMan (14/11/14)

Thanks @Riddle. Link sent to my friend in need

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

